# Drifting



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Went to the last local drift event of the year this weekend. Turnout was pretty good, weather was pretty much perfect. 

set:http://www.flickr.com/photos/findtheapex/sets/72157638903750005/


Track Panorama by Find The Apex, on Flickr

AE86 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

To The Left by Find The Apex, on Flickr

350Z by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Hate to admit this but the only drifting I know occurs during fishing


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

One of my buddies when I worked at ups he worked there to was as pondered drift car racer. Got paid good money, don't know why he would want to work at that dump for.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Nice snaps!


Thanks roud:



GraphicGr8s said:


> Hate to admit this but the only drifting I know occurs during fishing


Haha, car drifting is just a sub car culture. Instead of racing against others or time. These guys are seeing how much smoke they can create while going sideways.



Subtletanks91 said:


> One of my buddies when I worked at ups he worked there to was as pondered drift car racer. Got paid good money, don't know why he would want to work at that dump for.


Gotta get money for car parts right? These guys do what they can to have some fun!


----------

